# Chittagong in National Geographic



## bones140 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Chittagong breakers yard is to feature in the May edition of the National Geographic and the following article has appeared in the Daily Mail:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...kers-Bangladesh-one-dangerous-jobs-world.html

The comments are just as thought provoking as the article itself especially as the contributors are probably not involved in the industry, in particular:
'it's the shipping company's fault for not caring what happens to the ships when they dispose of them'
and also 
'without the yard a lot of people would have no living wage'
So can ship-breaking ever be an ethical business?


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day bones140.m.re:chittagong in national.at least there is work.(though be it risky)there are are thousands of out of work people in that part of the world. they will risk anything to get a wage to feed there family's.and i am sure they get little.it would be a take it, or leave it.there are plenty lining up for the job,as for the shipping company;s they got there money for the scrap.and they dont give a toss what happens after that,its all about the bottom line.thank for posting,regards ben27


----------



## bones140 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ben,
You are right with regard to the ship owners. Greenpeace claim the owners pocket on average $1.9m profit when disposing of an end of life vessel. I remember the fuss made about the US Navy 'ghost ships' that were to be broken by a company in the UK. I can't remember what the outcome was but at least the job would have been carried safely in the UK.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

bones140 said:


> Ben,
> You are right with regard to the ship owners. Greenpeace claim the owners pocket on average $1.9m profit when disposing of an end of life vessel. I remember the fuss made about the US Navy 'ghost ships' that were to be broken by a company in the UK. I can't remember what the outcome was but at least the job would have been carried safely in the UK.


Due to the delays caused by Greenpeace and the drop in the price of scrap steel during that time I think he lost money on the project. it seemed mad at the time bearing in mind that they were burying nuclear waste from Christmas Island about a mile away and there has never been any protest by Greenpeace to have it's total removal to a low level nuclear storage site.


----------

